# how to correct too fine of print on page



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

isn't there a trick to go into google and type in something and adjust your print , the print on the page is too small to see for some reason! :grump: But it's been years since I had to do that adjustment ? 
thanks Sherrie


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You just go up on your menu and click Page and then go to Text Size and pick a larger size.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

hmmm, we have AOL and I don't see Page anywhere, I ck on Settings and that's no help


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

On mine it is under VIEW,text size.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Change Text Size in AOL
Under 'My AOL' in the AOL Toolbar, select Preferences. 
Then click on the WWW icon in the scrolling list on the left. 
On the right, click on Advanced Settings. A dialog box will appear with a collection of controls on the right and a column of options on the left. 
Select the Browser Display option on the left. 
You can set the Text Size to 'Large' or 'Largest' for more comfortable reading. 
Click the OK button in the Advanced Settings dialog box and then click the OK button in the Preferences dialog box to make your new settings take effect. 
http://www.oakham.rutland.sch.uk/font_resize.htm#aol

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

thanks I'll try that!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Or, with most browsers, you can just hold down the 'Ctrl' button (on Macs it's the 'command' button) and hit + to increase the size, or - to decrease it.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Ahhhh, The wonderful days of good AOL...Just makes me want to sing!


----------

